# Cabin in the Woods review...good DVD rental...



## billc (Apr 14, 2012)

Save yourselves some money and see Cabin in the woods for 1.26 at redbox.  Not a bad film, but definitely a redbox movie.   Don't listen to the hype, or rotten tomatoes, it will be the same level of enjoyment, or more so, in the comfort of your own home, without paying an arm, leg and kidney to see it...


----------

